# The .45-70 plunge



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Several states have OK'd the .45-70 configured in single shot, exposed hammer, and breach load. So, I just committed to an H&R Buffalo Classic with a 32" bbl. I hate slamming recoil... but I'm going to buck up for this thing. It should be exciting that I may be able to lob a 300+ grain slug more than 400 yards at a deer and have a reasonable notion that if my homework was correct that the deer would be down and mine. It has a peep sight and a scope rail already mounted, but it'll be interesting to get it into killing configuration.


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Shot a Shilo Sharps rifle in .45-70 hunting in Alaska for a few years and the hotter loads are mean with a steel butt plate. Think about going period correct and using black powder or a substitute.

That H&R rifle would be easy to clean, the loads would be softer recoiling, and more enjoyable as it would be a more authentic load that will reach out and touch some deer!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

400 yards would be something else to watch. Under 1000 FPS with nearly 7' drop. Would make some fun paper shooting to play with it.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd buy one of the Marlin Guide guns in 45-70. but thats a little ways off. talk about a bacon getter.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Splittine said:


> 400 yards would be something else to watch. Under 1000 FPS with nearly 7' drop. Would make some fun paper shooting to play with it.


 
Exactly! I'd love to see someone make a 400 yard shot in the field and actually take game...

I was thinking it was more of a 20-30+ inch drop out past 250 yards - at least according to Buffalo Bore's "Magnum" 300gr bullet information here:

https://www.buffalobore.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=155

400 yards -- well, we're talking about a "Hail Mary" shot with a 78+ inch bullet drop.

I'd think it would be a 100 yard or less rifle...._maybe_ 150 yards if you are a good shot.

And, it is going to kick like a mule! At least the Handi-rifle I had chambered in 500 S&W Magnum did.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

you're gunna look like mathew quigley in a tree stand


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Wouldn't want to be the dude riding the horse taking that bucket out a fair piece and seening Mathew Quigley cranking up his sights for that shot and then make that bucket do some dancing, heck the old HOG would be BACON/:thumbsup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :whistling:


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Of course Quigley was shooting a .45-110 rather than a .45-70...

That's 40 more grains of black powder (more than a third more) behind that bullet - compared to the whimpy .45-70...


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Have you ever seen anyone shoot that round through a Judge? I bet that would feel great, lol.:blink:*


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

turtle said:


> *have you ever seen anyone shoot that round through a judge? I bet that would feel great, lol.:blink:*


45-70???


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

TURTLE said:


> *Have you ever seen anyone shoot that round through a Judge? I bet that would feel great, lol.:blink:*


I believe the Judge is chambered in .45 LC


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

here's what you need to shoot 45-70


----------



## Capn Hook (Jan 9, 2012)

Baitcaster, my gunsmith has one of those in 45-70. One day some cocky guy kept saying he had the largest production pistol made in a .500 SW, and he did for a pistol, not a rifle cartridge made into a pistol. That thing is beast and at least 2 ft in length and taking care of business


----------



## Quietgenialboy (Aug 21, 2012)

scubapro said:


> Exactly! I'd love to see someone make a 400 yard shot in the field and actually take game...
> 
> I was thinking it was more of a 20-30+ inch drop out past 250 yards
> 
> ...


An older gentleman at the shooting range asked me if I would like to fire his 45-70 once. We were shooting at 8" steel plates that were around 140 yards. The bullet drop was already close to two feet.

He had the thing sighted in amazingly well, and I was able to hit the target on my first and only shot. That gun is a beast, and feels like someone hit me in the arm with a baseball bat.

Unless you are hunting American Buffalo, or Dinosaurs the 45-70 might be overkill. Did I mention painful to shoot? That said, I am of smaller stature (5'8", 132lbs.) so just about every gun over a .223 is uncomfortable to shoot.

The bullets for a 45-70 are expensive to shoot as well. If you are not rich or into reloading I would hunt with a different round.


----------



## Drauka (Aug 1, 2012)

Unless you are planning on using this gun for somewhere where "black powder" cartriges are approved for muzzle loading season, and want it for that purpose, I would suggest looking into a gun chambered in 444 Marlin, I love mine.


----------



## mcbig1 (Sep 25, 2008)

We,ve had a 45-70 in our family for years(Marlin Lever Action)And while it 
is fairly accurate ,it is,nt a caliber I,d feel comfortable shooting at Game over 100-150 yds.The Jacketed Hollow Point that are available now for this round (300 gr.) does fly a little straighter than the old 400 gr. but that is still a big hunk of lead unless You,re thinkin about some hot handloaded rounds You may get a little further out,but I still think it,s too much bullet and not enough cartridge to push out that far!I am however no judge on how accurate someone else can shoot and I also know "I just gotta have This",so by All means ,Have at it ,It,s Your Shoulder You,re Breakin !!!
Good Shootin,Mike


----------



## Drauka (Aug 1, 2012)

One of the biggest problems with a 45-70 is the manufactured ammo. There were several manufacturers who produced modern firearms that only pressure tested thier guns for lower pressure loads (black powder loads). Because of this many of the cartriage companies kept thier powder loads low so as not to have lawsuits from someone with one of those firearms shooting to "hot" ammo and blowing up the gun. This is why the 444 Marlin and 450 Marlin calibers (and a few others) were developed.

I think a few companies have since began building 45-70 cartriges with higher pressures that offer better ballistics at longer ranges. 

Even then that caliber is going to have alot of fall off at ranges over 200yards. But with the weight of the bullet it shoudl hold power well and be pretty stable and not be effected by wind as much ad some lighter bullets.


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

*Hornady Revolution*

I shoot this round. Pretty dependable out to 250 but falling like a lead zeppelin after that. I have several friends in MS that use the Encore in 35 wheelen and get great ballistics compared to the 45-70. Some of them use it the whole season not just primitive weapons.


----------

